# Fastway Couriers: Your Opinion



## brian.mobile (10 May 2007)

I use Fastway couriers ,but I may not be if they carry on disappointing me...

Twice this last week I have been disappointed on the overnight option.

Theire overnight has been 'two days'.

Anyone with any similar experience? 

BM


----------



## Elphaba (10 May 2007)

We use fastway couriers. I didn't know they had an overnight option.
They are great value for our business. I always cover myself by telling customers to allow 2 days. I try and avoid panic deliveries, i.e. always get courier to call Mon-Wed, just incase there is a delay as there has been from time to time, but thats usually because the recipient is not at home (or
the driver is sometimes not arsed to go out of his way, as happened once!) I never promise deliveries on a Friday, if I dispatch Thursday, I advise customer to expect delivery on Monday, latest. They are good at tracking orders when you phone them up. So you see, I have it down to a fine art. I'd say 90% of orders we send out are delivered the next day, but you'll always get the odd one that is not delivered on time, so just cover yourself. It beats queuing at the post office and they are cheaper too.


----------



## starshine (10 May 2007)

We use them to deliver stock to our customers and have always found them extremely reliable and efficient.  They have delivered overnight from Dublin to West clare for example.  However perhaps if its essential to have overnight delivery you might have to use a more costlier option?


----------



## levelhead (10 May 2007)

As far as Im aware it is a franchise which would presumably lead to a wide variety of service. I have come across them before and found them tobe very efficient.


----------



## brian.mobile (10 May 2007)

Yes, franchise it it.

But each driver is paid per pickup and delivery so it makes sense to clear the van early. Essentially they work for themselves.

Generally, I have been in the past pleased with them, hence my choice, but volume has increased lately, and I have been disappointed more.

If they cant guaranteed two day. No problem Fastway just stop printing it on the sales / marketing stuff. 

They market themselves as the best for overnight to circa 90 % of Ireland. (I admit extreme West / South West is a 2 day service). But if they can't overnight Cork - Dublin metro areas, twice in a week, I'm worried.

I'm looking at An Post's Courier service before noon. Double the price but I'll have to factor it in....just hope they can deliver.


----------



## KalEl (10 May 2007)

My experience would mirror yours...the service has deteriorated as their business has grown. Next day doesn't seem to be a reality.


----------



## brian.mobile (11 May 2007)

KalEl said:


> My experience would mirror yours...the service has deteriorated as their business has grown. Next day doesn't seem to be a reality.


 
Agreed. Just off the phone for the courier who told me 'It'll be there before lunch'. Had to lie to get him to swing around before 10. I dont like lying.

I'm afriad it's FastWay RIP for our overnight service. I'll keep them for them for the 2 day service which is what you have to expect from time to time. ;-(

I'm not surprised he didnt deliver it. There is only one driver for fairly large chunks of Dublin suburbs (Greenhills / Rathfarnham).

I'm going to check out An Post's Courier Service and DHL also.

BM


----------



## MrKeane (11 May 2007)

Cheap and cheerful would be my assessment without boring people with the detail.


----------



## Caveat (11 May 2007)

Find them great to be honest - worth noting though as another poster alluded to, that some areas simply do not have an overnight service from Fastway (parts of Donegal, Sligo, Mayo, Wicklow...etc) 

They have a country map showing all this - what I'm saying is that some deliveries may not actually be 'late' according to their advertised service.

And they are cheap - switched to them from An Post and other couriers due to mainly reliability problems


----------



## brian.mobile (11 May 2007)

Caveat said:


> They have a country map showing all this - what I'm saying is that some deliveries may not actually be 'late' according to their advertised service.


 
True, but Cork - Dublin is a trunk service and marketed as 'overnight' - no questions on it being 2 day.

They're nice folk in Fastway, but they dont do Cork - Dublin good enough IMHO and just once folk out there know that they can make a decision based on it. Relying on them to carry your promise for overnight is a risk.

DHL Ireland have come on-board, at nearly three times the price, but you pay for what you get (fingers crossed). But at least it will get there.

I'm just glad I found out early on into this project.

I dont really want to add to this thread any more personally...thanks to all.

B


----------



## OngarGuy (9 Mar 2008)

I use fastway in Damastown D15, they do an excellent next day service, i saved loads of money since i left DHL, I get any where in ireland for 6 euros up to 30kgs incredible!!


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2008)

There are no reliable couriers. Given this Fastway are excellent value.


----------

